# I need help in critiquing a sensative friend's music?



## stephanieii

I love the composition of "My Hero, My Love" my friend created, but I think it needs a little tweaking. I think it needs a better violin , the piano background should be a tad softer and the end to be less dramatic. What do you think? Please listen to it on http://www.myspace.com/izzid2. Please feel free to leave her comments so it doesn't seem like I'm the only one who sees some areas for improvement. Thanks


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Sensitive? If they don't want criticism don't provide it.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Well, I actually like the piano and the finale the way they are  The only thing may be not the actual tone of the piano but rather variety of tempo - to me it appears very "commercial" by not changing much throughout the piece. It does have some nice loudness variety just before the violin comes in though...


----------



## Rmac58

I have not heard this piece before, so cannot compare, yet I agree with the finale being the best part.
I felt the violin had enough of an erratic pace to distract from anything else.


----------



## Edward Elgar

It's very commercial in its simplicity, but the tune is a bit "here and there". Good accompaniment though. I'd advise her to listen to more classical music because with mushy lyrics and a bit of tweaking it could well be made into a cheezy pop ballad. Classical music requires a bit more attention to structure and the development of melody and harmony, not to mention the different techniques of the instruments used.


----------



## Bach

That sounded like pop music to me.


----------



## oisfetz

If you want to keep his friendship, abstaint of any critic.


----------



## purple99

I'd keep quiet too, but give her a better fiddle sample for her birthday.


----------



## Weston

The fact that it didn't get ignored and has generated comments speaks volumes. I enjoyed it. 

I didn't take time to analyze the form or the meter, but it seems it could almost be a pavane. I'm wondering how the melody would sound with a mornful flute. Of course I'm thinking in terms of Faure's Pavane, Op. 50.

I think it does need a softer piano sound, but I'm used to hearing this type of recording and can "hear" in my head what is intended and still appreciate it. Does that make sense?


----------

